# Yes Big City vs NS Premier F1?



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

First of all, I've also read shayboarder's reviews on the yes boards and I have to say that I completely disagree with them. I own a Big City and a Pick your Line and I've found them more forgiving than the NS boards I've ridden (Proto and Heritage).

If you're looking for speed, I wouldn't go for the Big City but for the Pick your Line. The Big City is more of a freestyle stick that is good for freeriding while the PYL is a total speed machine that is damp and insanely good in powder. I prefer the YES camber profile over the NS but I haven't ridden the Premier F1. All I can say is that the PYL is the best freeride board I've ever had. It's super stable, responsive but still playful. The only thing I would improve is the pop. It's not a freestyle machine.


----------



## stimyg (Nov 10, 2011)

*New York*

If I recall correctly doesn't the goodride review say Big city and pick your line are very similar, except the pick your line is more specifically made for powder? Do I (or they) have that wrong? 

While I like the bonus of having a board that's also
good for powder, being on the east coast it doesn't come up a lot.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I wouldn't take the shayboarder review too seriously. If you want an accurate review, check the goodride one.

The two boards aren't really comparable in my opinion. As I said: Big City = Freestyle jump board with a directional twin core and a very slight setback. Pick your Line = Considerable setback, freeride machine that does great on groomers and pow. Very damp, forgiving, fairly stiff and just overall comfortable at high speeds.

EDIT: I just saw you talked about the goodride review. I've only read the one about the PYL and I found it very accurate. Riding the BC on my local mountain I've gotta say it's not that much of a freeride machine.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm really disappointed that yes isn't continuing the big city for 2013, love the look of that board.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

chub11 said:


> I'm really disappointed that yes isn't continuing the big city for 2013, love the look of that board.


That's exactly the reason why I bought it. That was the niche between freestyle and freeride and they're not even offering an alternative for 2013. One major change though: the boards will be built by Elan in Austria from the coming season on, not by Nidecker in Switzerland anymore.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Basti said:


> That's exactly the reason why I bought it. That was the niche between freestyle and freeride and they're not even offering an alternative for 2013. One major change though: the boards will be built by Elan in Austria from the coming season on, not by Nidecker in Switzerland anymore.


Does that mean better quality for the 2013 boards?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

chub11 said:


> Does that mean better quality for the 2013 boards?


I'm not sure about better. Elan makes boards for a lot of big brands but I couldn't find anything wrong with the Nidecker-made boards so far.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Basti said:


> I'm not sure about better. Elan makes boards for a lot of big brands but I couldn't find anything wrong with the Nidecker-made boards so far.


It's just that I've heard a few negative things about their board quality, and wasn't sure if it was a common problem or not.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chub11 said:


> I'm really disappointed that yes isn't continuing the big city for 2013, love the look of that board.


The BC rocks, it's my go to quiver board. They're crazy for dumping it.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

chub11 said:


> Does that mean better quality for the 2013 boards?





Basti said:


> I'm not sure about better. Elan makes boards for a lot of big brands but I couldn't find anything wrong with the Nidecker-made boards so far.


From the looks of their 2013 catalogue they've downgraded the Yes the Basic board from a sintered to an extruded base. Disappointing...perhaps because it's now getting made by Elan?

I just bought a Yes 2012 Great Beauties of History...was offered a good deal by my local board store...300 bucks end of season deal reduced from 450...couldn't say no. The board looks awesome and is made by Nidecker. I did a lot of reading before I purchased it and seems Yes did suffer initially from poor quality control issues at the Nidecker tunisia factory but had sorted out the problems 2011 onwards with the higher end boards being made at Nidecker's switzerland base. The move to Elan would seem to be cost cutting rather than quality control-dictated.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Been riding the PYL and the Trouble this season. Both randomly delaminated and got replacement for them wich are allso delaming. :dunno:

But the PYL is a beast for freeriding. its a killer in the woods steeps chutes groomers but not my choice for freestyle fun, neither is the Trouble.

I picked up a salomon grip for park sidehit powder freestyle fun and feel like its a solid quiver. the trouble is sold. =P


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

SuperRalfons said:


> Been riding the PYL and the Trouble this season. Both randomly delaminated and got replacement for them wich are allso delaming. :dunno:
> 
> But the PYL is a beast for freeriding. its a killer in the woods steeps chutes groomers but not my choice for freestyle fun, neither is the Trouble.
> 
> I picked up a salomon grip for park sidehit powder freestyle fun and feel like its a solid quiver. the trouble is sold. =P




any other comments on the Trouble ? any idea of how it rates against a Jackpot ?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

SuperRalfons said:


> Been riding the PYL and the Trouble this season. Both randomly delaminated and got replacement for them wich are allso delaming. :dunno:
> 
> But the PYL is a beast for freeriding. its a killer in the woods steeps chutes groomers but not my choice for freestyle fun, neither is the Trouble.
> 
> I picked up a salomon grip for park sidehit powder freestyle fun and feel like its a solid quiver. the trouble is sold. =P


Hey Super - I like the look of the Grip too. Most think it's a solid board but others think the knock on it is poor edge hold, crap in ice and generally iffy for carving. Would you agree? I'm still tempted to add the new 2013 version for next season.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with Yes. They nixed the Optimistic which was a great board, and now kill the Big City.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I don't know what's going on with Yes. They nixed the Optimistic which was a great board, and now kill the Big City.


Maybe because they are switching manufacturers from Nidecker to Elan? But I agree, they seem a little all over the place.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe because they now have the Trouble which is the same as the Big City, and DCP now rides the Pick Your Line (where as he rode the Optimistic last year)


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

They had the trouble last year as well and it isn't really comparable to the Big City. The trouble is a true twin with med flex while the BC is a directional with med/stiff flex.

No, they just have a gap in their line-up now, which is a shame.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Basti - a little off-topic but what bindings do you ride with the big city? I'm looking for bindings to pair with my new great beauties board and I'm thinking the board flex is not too different from the big city - on the medium side. So far, I'm leaning towards K2 auto uprise or national or burton malavita or maybe a flux. cheers.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Basti - a little off-topic but what bindings do you ride with the big city? I'm looking for bindings to pair with my new great beauties board and I'm thinking the board flex is not too different from the big city - on the medium side. So far, I'm leaning towards K2 auto uprise or national or burton malavita or maybe a flux. cheers.


I'm using Union Force SL's and yes the ratchets suck.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Basti - a little off-topic but what bindings do you ride with the big city? I'm looking for bindings to pair with my new great beauties board and I'm thinking the board flex is not too different from the big city - on the medium side. So far, I'm leaning towards K2 auto uprise or national or burton malavita or maybe a flux. cheers.


I ride it with Forum Shakas but had Malavitas on it before. Both bindings are pretty similar and I find them to be the perfect flex for the board. I use the same bindings for the great boobs board. You should be fine with any of them. Great mix of support and flex. If you want to go Flux, I'd recommend the TT30.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Basti said:


> I ride it with Forum Shakas but had Malavitas on it before. Both bindings are pretty similar and I find them to be the perfect flex for the board. I use the same bindings for the great boobs board. You should be fine with any of them. Great mix of support and flex. If you want to go Flux, I'd recommend the TT30.


Thanks bro. I'll take a look at the TT30. Any thoughts on K2 Uprise versus K2 National? I'm kinda interested in the auto fast in and out tech.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

way late response but here goes. the salomon grip has excelent edgehold and is my choice for everything but super deep and tricky lines.
for that the pyl is ideal. the trouble was meant to be my more freestylish board but i feelt like it lacked the pop and when it started delaming i just got the grip instead wich have pop for miles and days. it feels like being on a trampoline when i try to get air!!

but for next year i might get me some new yes boards since they ditched the nidecker factory.
think about geting the pyl 161 and the gsoh 154 or the jackpot 152.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

stimyg said:


> For the F1, wondering about the review at goodride.com says its squirrelly when flat basing. Looking for a board that gives me more confidence at speed so both of those respective issues sound not ideal. Anyone familiar with either board care to comment on these specifically, or the board in general?


I have an F1 and would say it is squirrelly when flat basing on hard pack (it's also a bit squirrelly when skating too). Given any amount of fresh snow and the squirrelly-ness goes completely away. 

Last season my second time riding the board I decided to flat base it on some hard pack while bombing my local hill. It got squirrelly, caught an edge and I yardsaled it pretty damn hard. Got a concussion depsite wearing a helmet.

edit: Despite this, I love the board. Now, I just know to keep it on edge ever so slightly.


----------

